# Neuer 27 Zoll Schirm muss her f. Downsampling oder doch gleich WQHD?



## Softy (29. Mai 2012)

Ein herzliches Grüß Gott an alle Freunde der hochauflösenden Wiedergabegeräte 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen 27 Zoll Monitor, mein S27A550H ist verkauft.

Nun soll es entweder ein 120Hz Monitor werden (dieser sollte dann gut für Downsampling geeignet sein), oder eben gleich einer mit WQHD Auflösung. 

Folgende habe ich ins Auge gefasst:

Produktvergleich iiyama ProLite G2773HS, 27" , Samsung SyncMaster S27A750D, 27" (LS27A750DS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder: Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten, Erfahrungen und Meinugen


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

Nimm den Ultra Sharp und pfeife auf die 113 Watt die der braucht.


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nimm den Ultra Sharp und pfeife auf die 113 Watt die der braucht.



...sagt der Mann mit dem Dell U3011 mit max. 250 Watt Verbrauch  Der hohe Verbrauch schreckt mich aber schon ab


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> ...sagt der Mann mit dem Dell U3011 mit max. 250 Watt Verbrauch  Der hohe Verbrauch schreckt mich aber schon ab


 
Soviel braucht der aber nicht. Das mit den 250 Watt ist quatsch. Der zieht 93 Watt mit meinen Einstellungen.
Wenn ich die Helligkeit auf Maximum stelle sind es 113 Watt.
Den 27 Zöller wirst du bestimmt mit unter 90 Watt betreiben können.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. Mai 2012)

tja meiner läuft mit nem drittel davon maximal
Was ist dein Budget?


----------



## ich111 (30. Mai 2012)

600€ auf jeden Fall
Full HD wär mir für 27 Zoll zu wenig, folglich empfehle ich den Dell

@Softy: Als nächstes kommt die 690?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

Dann würde er ja mit Threshold gleichziehen


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Mai 2012)

Ich würde auch den Dell empfehlen. Ein 27" Display mit hoher Auflösung hat schon was. In Games sowieso, aber auch bei allen anderen Anwendungen. Man hat einfach so viel Platz auf dem Screen .
Ist zwar nicht ganz preiswert, aber mMn jeden Cent wert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

Mit seiner 7950 muss er dann in manchen Games die Details runterschrauben


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Mai 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Mit seiner 7950 muss er dann in manchen Games die Details runterschrauben



Ja, das ist der Nachteil. Da hilft nur die schon angesprochene 690


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist der Nachteil. Da hilft nur die schon angesprochene 690


 
Vielleicht kauft er sich auch die Power Color 7970 X2.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Mai 2012)

Oh jaaaa, die Devil ist hot


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

Die Karte wäre absolut geil und vorallem die TDP von 525watt


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Mai 2012)

"Hot" im wahrsten Sinne


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Die Karte wäre absolut geil und vorallem die TDP von 525watt


 
Da kann er den Peter drauf bauen und sich dann über kühler Temperaturen freuen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

Wie vile kann der Peter denn abführen?
Hey moment wie will er den Peter denn auf 2chips installieren


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2012)

Boa ey, hört mal auf, meinen Thread hier so zuzuspammen  

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Monitor? --> ASUS VG278H, 27" (Dass ich dafür eine nvidia-Karte brauche, weiß ich schon  )


----------



## ich111 (30. Mai 2012)

Dann wirds doch die 690


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

Wahrscheinlich schon
@Topic  Nein der soll sehr gute Farben haben und der beste 3DVision Monitor sein


----------



## Painkiller (31. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Boa ey, hört mal auf, meinen Thread hier so zuzuspammen
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Monitor? --> ASUS VG278H, 27" (Dass ich dafür eine nvidia-Karte brauche, weiß ich schon  )



Jep! Meiner Meinung nach der beste 27" 120Hz-Monitor auf dem Markt. Gutes Panel, klasse Farben, super Reaktionszeit + 120Hz.
Nur der Preis trübt das ganze Paket etwas.


----------



## BlackNeo (31. Mai 2012)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat den Schirm, haben darauf Avatar in 3D geschaut und Bf3 gezockt. Sau Geil!!!

Hat tolle Farben, eine gute Reaktionszeit und einen geringen Inputlag, außerdem ist 3D damit super!

Wenn man über den Preis hinwegschauen kann, eine klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2012)

Das klingt sehr gut 

Dann wird es der Asus VG278H. Feedback folgt natürlich


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2012)

So, der Monitor ist heute angekommen, hier ein erstes Fazit:

-  Der Aufbau ist kinderleicht, einfach die Bodenplatte mit 2 Rändelschrauben befestigen, fertig. 

-   Der Standfuß ist im Vergleich zum Samsung S27A550H deutlich stabiler.

-   Der Lieferumfang ist reichlich, neben einem DVI-D- und VGA-Kabel ist das NVIDIA 3D Vision 2 Brille Kit mit im Lieferumfang.

-   Der für die 3D Brille notwendige IR-Sensor ist bereits im Monitor integriert.

-   Der Monitor ist höhenverstellbar (einfach den Monitor in die gewünschte Position hochziehen oder nach unten drücken, der Monitor bleibt dann stufenlos in der gewünschten Höhe).

-   Der Monitor kann stufenlos sowohl geneigt, als auch gedreht werden.

-   Die Werkseinstellungen sind gut, es gibt 6 verschiedene Modus, die man per Schnellwahltaste unten links auswählen kann (Standard-, Landschaft-, Theater-, Spiel-, Nacht- und sRGB-Modus).

-   Mattes Display, außerdem ist der Rahmen zum Bildschirm hin matt, daher spiegelt sich das Monitorbild im Rahmen nicht.

-  Der Monitor macht optisch und qualitativ einen hochwertigen Eindruck.

-  Der Rahmen ist relativ schmal, ist daher auch gut für Multimonitoring geeignet.

-   Egal welche Einstellung, der Monitor ist absolut geräuschlos. 

-  In Spielen sind die 120Hz *deutlich* spürbar. Kameraschwenks fühlen sich deutlich flüssiger an, wodurch das ganze Spiel realer und stimmiger wirkt. Ich war bislang sehr skeptisch, weil es immer heißt, dass das Auge bzw. Gehirn nur 30-60 fps verarbeiten kann. Das ist totaler Blödsinn, selbst der Mauszeiger bewegt sich flüssiger und das Öffnen/Verschieben von Desktop Fenstern ist geschmeidiger.

-  Tolle Farben, guter Schwarzwert, keine Schlieren erkennbar

-  Subjektiv gute Reaktionszeit, kein Input-Lag


-  Der Rahmen ist in Klavierlack-Optik und spiegelt daher. Manch einen könnte das stören (mich nicht).

 -   Ich habe einen Verbrauch von durchschnittlich 45 Watt gemessen, damit liegt der Monitor eher im Mittelfeld.

-   Minimale Lichthöfe oben und unten. Die sind aber nur sichtbar, wenn der ganze Monitor schwarz ist, und man sehr genau hinschaut. Beim Filmeschauen absolut unauffällig.

-  Kein externes Netzteil, dieses ist ebenfalls im Monitor integriert, ist jedoch problematisch, falls das Netzteil kaputt geht


-   Die Anschlüsse für Strom- und Grafikkartenkabel sind schwer erreichbar und einsteckbar.

-   Kein Display-Port Anschluss

-   Der Preis ist relativ hoch. Imo ist der Monitor aber jeden Cent wert.

Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein   Den 3D Modus konnte ich mangels nvidia-Grafikkarte noch nicht testen, die GTX680 ist aber bestellt 

*Fazit: Wer den Preis nicht scheut, kann bei diesem tollen Monitor bedenkenlos zuschlagen, von mir gibt es eine klare Kaufempfehlung *


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juni 2012)

Sehr gut! 

Vielen Dank für das ausführliche Feedback!  

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Monitor!


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2012)

Freut mich, dass Dir das Feedback gefällt 

Ende der Woche soll die GTX690 kommen, dann kann ich endlich die 3D-Funktionen testen.

Ein kleines Problem habe ich bislang, und zwar kann ich die 120Hz nur einstellen, wenn ich im AMD CCC die Option "use GPU-Scaling" aktiviere. Wenn das deaktiviert ist (also der Monitor das Scaling übernimmt, wenn ich das richtig verstehe), funktioniert über die Windows Systemsteuerung nur bis 110Hz, wenn ich 120 Hz einstelle, springt alles auf 60 Hz zurück. 

Stimmt es, dass 3D BluRay schauen nur mit HDMI 1.4 funktioniert, und der 120Hz Modus nur mit DVI-D? Denn dann müsste ich ja ständig umstöpseln  Naja, ich werde es bald rausfinden


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juni 2012)

> Ein kleines Problem habe ich bislang, und zwar kann ich die 120Hz nur  einstellen, wenn ich im AMD CCC die Option "use GPU-Scaling" aktiviere.  Wenn das deaktiviert ist (also der Monitor das Scaling übernimmt, wenn  ich das richtig verstehe), funktioniert über die Windows Systemsteuerung  nur bis 110Hz, wenn ich 120 Hz einstelle, springt alles auf 60 Hz  zurück.


Mhm, das Problem kenn ich nur wenn V-Sync eingeschaltet ist. 



> Stimmt es, dass 3D BluRay schauen nur mit HDMI 1.4 funktioniert, und der  120Hz Modus nur mit DVI-D? Denn dann müsste ich ja ständig umstöpseln  Naja, ich werde es bald rausfinden


Derzeit funktioniert 3D-Ausgabe am PC nur mit bestimmten Nvidia-Grafikkarten richtig. D.h. eine Karte mit HDMI 1.4 ist zwingend erforderlich. 

Irgendjemand hat mal erwähnt das 120Hz mit HDMI 1.4 @ PC möglich sind. Aber ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. Juni 2012)

Uha, na dann kann ich mich ja richtig auf mein Paket diese Woche freuen xD


----------



## Vippis (4. Juni 2012)

@Softy: Kannst du auch testen ob Downsampling mit dem Monitor funzt? Ich will wir nämlich den gleichen Monitor holen.


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2012)

DS habe ich schon ausprobiert (mit der HD7950). Wie beim Samsung S27A550H ist DS bis 2560x1440 problemlos möglich. Bei höheren Auflösungen kommt es zu Bildstörungen/Verzerrungen / Blackscreens. Daher vermute ich, dass es eher an der Grafikkarte liegt, als am Monitor, weil die Bildfehler exakt gleich aussehen.


----------



## eagle*23* (20. Juli 2012)

Hab auch vor mir den Asus zu holen aber braucht man halt echt minimum ne 680er um flüssig zu zocken mit guten Details


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juli 2012)

> Kein externes Netzteil, dieses ist ebenfalls im Monitor integriert.


Das würde ich eher negativ finden, da man so bei einem kaputten NT gleich den gesamten Monitor entsrogen muss.


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das würde ich eher negativ finden, da man so  bei einem kaputten NT gleich den gesamten Monitor entsrogen  muss.



Ja, das habe ich gar nicht bedacht. Ich habe es abgeändert. Danke 



eagle*23* schrieb:


> Hab auch vor mir den Asus zu holen aber braucht  man halt echt minimum ne 680er um flüssig zu zocken mit guten  Details



Für aktuelle Spiele auf mittleren und hohen Einstellungen reicht eine GTX670 schon aus. Für ultra-Settings sollte es dann aber schon eine GTX690 sein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...read-faq-benchmarks-tests-61.html#post4312270


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juli 2012)

Kein Problem nur sind die externen Netzteile unpraktisch.
Hol dir doch noch 2 weitere.


----------



## MegGalvtron (28. Juli 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie breit der Rahmen beim Asus ist ?


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2012)

Jop. Der Rahmen ist 20mm breit.


----------



## Chapter5 (28. Juli 2012)

im 3D Betrieb steigt eine 690 schon fast aus bei ultra settings ... teilweise 30 fps!!


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2012)

Ja, das stimmt. Daher spiele ich z.B. BF3 auf "high" Settings. Da hat man konstant 60fps und ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen "high" und "ultra" Settings.


----------



## MegGalvtron (28. Juli 2012)

Seit ihr mit dem Asus zufrieden ?

Will aber evtl auch TripleMonitoring machen und da wird dieser LG wohl ganz gut passen:

LG IPS277L & IPS237L: Hauchdünne IPS-Monitore - News - CHIP Online

Jemand schon Erfahrung mit diesen ?


----------



## FlasherBasher (28. Juli 2012)

Kauf auf keinen Fall den Samsung SyncMaster S27A750D. Der ist grotten schlecht.
1. Kaum scheint die Sonne ins Zimmer schon siehste fast nichts mehr auf dem Monitor. Nur dich selbst. Spiegelt höllisch. 

2. Der 3D Betrieb ist nur mit einer bescheuerten Software möglich. Manche Spielen gehen überhaupt nicht oder nur mit Fehlern. Man ist dann auf andere angewiesen die spezielle Profile für die 3D Software fürs jeweilige Spiel erstellen. Wenn es keiner tut kannste es nicht in 3D Spielen. 

Ich rate dir ab diesen Monitor zu kaufen. Ich habe 2 Wochen benutzt und war so was von enttäuscht das ich ihn sofort verkauft habe. Habe mir dann den Acer HN274H 120Hz gekauft und bin zufrieden wie Oscar. Vor allem das es Nvidias 3D Vision mit Brille integriert hat. Lass die Finger vom Samsung.


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2012)

Ich bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden   Für Triple Monitoring wären die LG's mit ihrem sehr schmalen Rahmen interessant  Wenn ich mir vorstelle, links und rechts stände noch ein Monitor, fände mir die insg. 40mm Rahmen störend.


----------



## shady1080 (7. August 2012)

Ja ich finde 20mm schon grenzwertig, mein Benq hat ca. 16, das geht grad noch...


----------

